# SS 15.08.14 - Mendelssohn #3 "Scottish"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Felix Mendelssohn (1809 - 1847)*

Symphony No. 3 in A Minor, Op. 56 "Scottish"

1. Andante con moto - Allegro un poco agitato
2. Vivace non troppo
3. Adagio
4. Allegro vivacissimo - Allegro maestoso assi

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've listened to a couple versions of this symphony already this week. I admit I'm not as familiar with this one as I am Mendelssohn's 1st or 4th Symphonies so I wanted to familiarize myself a little better before this weekend.

I've already listened to Klemperer and Abbado so I will listen to this this one over the weekend.

View attachment 48768


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll take two for this week. Even though I just listened to this symphony the other night, Claudio Abbado and the London Symphony and Arturo Toscanini leading the NBC Symphony from a 1941 broadcast. Toscanini's is a full 10 minutes shorter than Abbado's so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Skipping this week because I just went through this Symphony a couple of weeks ago, but this is the version I was listening to.



Jeff W said:


> View attachment 48772


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

London Symphony Orchestra/Maag


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Litton & Bergen Philharmonic


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This is my choice this week and one I shall enjoy


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> London Symphony Orchestra/Maag


I'll be listening to the Maag/LSO recording too.

I've also got Bernstein with the Israel PO. Might give that LP a spin as well.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I admit that Mendelssohn is not among my most loved composers (although certainly not among those I dislike, either). I have not had very much exposure, having heard only Songs without Words and the Symphonies. I also have a CD of the Piano Concertos and the Violin Concerto, but at the time of this writing, I draw a blank on that one.

Perhaps a more critical listening will help me this weekend? I'll start with my collected album, and if I get really enthusiastic, I might try another version, too.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Because it has the longest coda, which is my favorite part.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll also be listening to two recordings today:


Christoph von Dohnanyi & the Wiener Philharmoniker
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia

I haven't listened to this piece for a while so it will be interesting.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

*Live performance* | John Eliot Gardiner conducted London Symphony Orchestra
Throughout the Gardiner performance, the violinists and violists are standing.​
*Score* 
1. Andante con moto pdf p 7; Allegro un poco agitato pdf p 15
2. Vivace non troppo pdf p 61
3. Adagio pdf p 85
4. Allegro vivacissimo pdf p 103; Allegro maestoso assi pdf p 146​
Additionally,

*Live Performance* | Charles Munch conducted Boston Symphony Orchestra
Some six minutes shorter than the Gardiner.​


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

This one, too:






Klemperer/Philharmonia


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A bit late, but I'm playing Wolfgang Sawallisch and the Philharmonia (Phillips) right now.









Sawallisch and the Phillips engineering makes it very easy to listen through every texture of this symphony, his chosen tempi seem to be very well judged (I don't have a score at hand).

Unfortunately (and I've said this many times before), I don't really connect with Medelssonhn's orchestral music that well, it is to slick, to well groomed for me, I don't feel any surge of emotions when I listen to this symphony (or the other four), it is all to predictable. Comparing to someone contemporary like Schubert or Berlioz, I never think of predictability when I listen to any of their music; I'm sure that the fault lies with me, as a diabetic I have a hard time with music that is to ingratiating... 

/ptr


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm also late -- will give Zinman/Rochester Phil a spin.

Although perhaps slightly uneven, I think this is one of his greater works -- the first movement in particular is outstanding.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

*Felix Mendelssohn

Symphony No. 3 in A Minor, Op. 56 "Scottish"*
VPO, Christoph von Dohnányi [Decca (LP), rec. 1980]

I knew I had a recording of this symphony (back of the LP cupboard). This is effervescent and punchy where it needs to be. Lovely sound from the Vienna Phil, listening to this was very enjoyable. I do enjoy Mendelssohn, but don't spend much time listening to him nowadays.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Even with a bigger delay, Mendelssohn in being part of my list of favorites. Some of his string symphonies, and the first and the forth are pieces that I use to listen.
For this weekend, I will enjoy von Karajan from 1997.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony 3, w. SFS/Blomstedt (rec.1991).


----------

